# Star Wars Saga Edition: Light and Shadows (online, OpenRPG, Sundays)



## Arkhandus (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello folks, this'll be the information, discussion, notes, and recruiting thread for my Sunday evening Star Wars Saga Edition campaign, Light and Shadows.  It runs on the OpenRPG virtual tabletop program each week from roughly 6 to 10 pm Pacific time, generally using the Unshaped server.  If that server's down on any given Sunday I'll post a notice here about which alternate server we'll be meeting on.

The game is currently full, but there may very well be openings again at some point.  The current roster includes free-trader Captain Aliana, with her modified Gozanti Cruiser named The Exile, a female Human (technically half-Mirialan) Noble 5 who's decent with a blaster but primarily the group's "face" and acquisitions expert; Lieutenant Calrawn (or Cal'raw'nuruodo as properly known among his own people), pilot of the Nssis-class Clawcraft "Enigma," formerly of the Chiss Expeditionary Force and then briefly the Empire, a male Chiss Scout 1/Jedi 4 who's best at close combat with his long-handled lightsaber but also fairly elusive when he needs to be; prototype combat droid SK-Theta or "Scathe," a Droid Soldier 5 armed with all manner of heavy weaponry and a personal shield generator, the group's fire support and questionably-loyal formal Imperial; and Tami the mysterious Outer Rim wanderer, a female Human Jedi 2/Soldier 3 who specializes in dueling with her lightsaber and inflicting serious damage; as well as Grilkar "Doc" Chotis, a male Selkath Noble 4/Jedi 1 refugee who has studied medicine and the Tyia to become an expert in the healing arts, including Force-healing; and finally Hess'irolia'nuruodo, a female Chiss Noble 5 specializing in leadership as a former Imperial officer, who went rogue with her military-refitted CR-70 Corellian Corvette after the death of Grand Admiral Thrawn.

The group has been assembled and hired by Jedi Master Luke Skywalker in the year 12 ABY (12 years after the Battle of Yavin, 8 years after the Battle of Endor, and roughly 3 years after the death of Grand Admiral Thrawn), asked to root out Imperial agents on Christophsis and try organizing a full-scale resistance among the local populace to throw off the oppression of the Galactic Empire, which would weaken the Empire's tenuous hold on other worlds in that region of space.  The group is working with old Rebel Alliance cells on Christophsis and plotting the fall of Moff Jhegen.  If they can get the people to revolt and get some support from wealthy Christophsian nobles, the New Republic can spare a few ships to engage the few old Imperial starships holding onto that system while Rebels and the PCs overthrow the Imperial garrison on the ground.  This is just the first task Skywalker has in mind for his new Jedi students and their allies.....


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2013)

I won't be running a session on Easter Sunday this week.  Besides having Easter dinner with my family, I wouldn't be able to focus well after this frustrating week.


----------

